# Labrador Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,6,9,10,14,16,19,20,22,23,24,27,28,30,34,35,36,37,38,39,44,47,51,53,56,57,59,60,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,73,74,76,80

42 Total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Open call backs to the fourth series:

1, 6, 16, 23, 38, 47 (starts), 51, 53, 56, 57, 62, 63, 64, 66, 69, 74, 80

17

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

*Labrador*

Qualifying callbacks to 2nd/3rd as told to me:

1, 3, 5, 11, 12, 14, 17, 18, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,3,4,5,7,9,10,12,13,17,19,20,23,25,26,29,31,32,33,35,36,39,40,42,45,47,51,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65

40 total


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Qualifying to the 4th as told to me:

1, 5, 12, 18, 20, 22 25

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Heard Brad Arrington took first and second in the Derby . . . 2nd went to Seaside's Straight Shooter, Owned by Bob Johnston, Trained and Handled by Brad Arington. Congratulations, Brad and Bob on Shooter's Derby 2nd in 35 dog stake!

Sorry, I don't have any other information!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd Series

1,3,5,7,9,12,13,17,26,29,31,32,39,42,45,47,51,54,55,57,58,59,61,62,63,65

26 Total


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Any updates on open. is it finished


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Forth will start in the morning for the open.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#17 Dot O/H Nancy White
2nd-#13 Hudson O/H Bill Barstow
3rd-#12 MarvinO/H Ken Neil
4th-#61 Woody O/H Fred Krause
RJ-#39

JAMS- 1,9,42,54,57

Congrats to All!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone know Q results? Thanks


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

....... Open?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Joe Waddlesworth won the Q with Striker
Dave Ward got 2nd and RJ. Not sure what dogs. 
Cathi Allen got 3rd with Cotton
Bruce Hall got 4th with Sarah.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Alex Abraham won with Tucker. Not sure about other places.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> Joe Waddlesworth won the Q with Striker
> Dave Ward got 2nd and RJ. Not sure what dogs.
> Cathi Allen got 3rd with Cotton
> Bruce Hall got 4th with Sarah.


Dave Ward got 2nd and RJ. (2nd Drake, Nancy Planasch; RJ Buddy, Butch Spaight)


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> Heard Brad Arrington took first and second in the Derby . . . 2nd went to Seaside's Straight Shooter, Owned by Bob Johnston, Trained and Handled by Brad Arington. Congratulations, Brad and Bob on Shooter's Derby 2nd in 35 dog stake!
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any other information!
> 
> rita


Ammo's girl, Tucquan's With A Loud Trumpet Call "Trumpet" just won a 35 dog Derby at the Labrador Retriever Club/South Georgia which put her on the National Derby List with 13 points. Trumpet was handled by Brad Arington and is owned by Christopher Bailey.....Congrats....Nice job!!
Today was Trumpets 2nd Birthday.....Nice Birthday Present!!!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Open results?


----------



## richchief (Aug 19, 2014)

Way to go on the 4th in the AM Fred from your friends back in Wisconsin Rich Ellis


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Open results
47-Tucker- Abraham
56-Jazz- Arthur
74-Tex- Arthur
23- Chase- Yozamp
RJ- Moon-Arthur
Jams 1-16-38-51-53-59-62-63-64-66-69


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

richchief said:


> Way to go on the 4th in the AM Fred from your friends back in Wisconsin Rich Ellis


We couldn't be more proud of Fred and Woody!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

aabraham said:


> Open results
> 47-Tucker- Abraham
> 56-Jazz- Arthur
> 74-Tex- Arthur
> ...


Way to go Alex and Tucker!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Gongrats to Nancy White and Dot on your Amateur win. Good dog!


----------

